# Southeast georgia



## LUCKYDOG (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking for still hunt lease membership in southeast georgia or northeast florida. I have been hunting west georgia for the last 12 years and grown tired of the drive. I am a christian, non drinker, 51 yr old. Thank you.


----------



## Beulah Land Hunting Club (Apr 18, 2009)

BEULAH LAND HUNTING CLUB   2878 acres
Amended copy after receiving lease information from ITT March 29, 2009. 
If you don’t intended to abide by the rules listed PLEASE find another place to hunt.
  General Rules: All state laws are to be adhered to and other restrictions listed which include terms of the lease agreement with land owner. Four wheelers are limited to game retrieval or stand relocation during any big game seasons. Scouting must be done when the board is empty of hunters.  I need member’s truck descriptions, address, cell phone number and email address. No alcohol consumed on property or hunting while intoxicated.   If you open a gate it is your responsibility to lock it as soon as your vehicle passes through it driving in or out. Don’t drive on food plots. Don’t shoot button bucks.                                                                              
                                                                                                                                                                                                      Dues: A payment of $500.00 is required before April 01, 2009 and a second payment of $500.00 by May 13, 2009. No notices will be sent and non-payment by the aforementioned date will be considered your election not to participate. $1000.00 is based upon the lease being $7.50 per acre. 22 people are the total amended number of memberships in the club for 2009. Monies received over the lease price are for club projects only. A membership allows spouse, immediate dependants under 18 or if one’s child is enrolled as a full time student to hunt. Member’s children will have first options to the join club before any one on perspective waiting list.  You may prefer to make payments to the checking account set up at Interstate Credit Union in Jesup. The account is under my name Michael Leggett Beulah Land hunting club. You will to need to ask for a receipt of deposit from the teller. That receipt will be your proof of payment. If you do not ask for a receipt I will not be know who deposited the money, so it is very important for you to have your receipts. I need those receipts prior to the dates shown above to lock in your membership. 
  Fines:  $100.00 Fine for listed infractions: (a) if you do not work on assigned days (minimum of one day, you may send another capable adult in your place provided they will work) this day is not to work on stand sites.  (b) Hunting over bait. (c) Over harvest limits. (d) Failure to empty feeders. (e) Failure to record big game kills (Deer or Turkey).  
Limits: 
Four deer limit per membership, two bucks two does. The first buck must have 4 points or more for every member or guest older than 18 years of age. The other buck must have four points or more on one side. A fifth deer is allowed but it must be killed by a member’s dependant or spouse and recorded on that dependant’s or spouse’s state harvest card. To exceed this number it must be killed by a member’s dependant. Trophy fee of $50.00 is required if a member’s dependant kills more deer than a paid membership allows. (Example: I kill two bucks and two does and Seth (my dependant) kills more than one deer I will have to pay $50.00) Another example: I kill two 8 pts. and two does then Seth (my


----------



## Beulah Land Hunting Club (Apr 18, 2009)

*page 2*

dependant) kills a deer that will cost me nothing). Another example: Seth kills two 8 pts. and two does then I kill an eight point it will cost me nothing beyond the cost of the membership. We have not exceeded the limit of the club set for one membership. Basically the sixth deer must be killed a dependant and it will cost $50.00. This is a way of having a lower cost for families to hunt because it only requires money if deer killed exceeds limit of the club. This DOES NOT allow a member to kill more than 4 deer and then think he or she only has to pay $50.00.  Exception; under 16 years of age and their very first deer, the member pays nothing nor will that deer be charged against a membership kill allotment. 

  Four turkeys per membership and two must be killed by dependant or spouse. The four birds killed must be long beards. However, there is no size restriction for hunters who have never killed a Gobbler.
Sign in procedures: Each hunter must sign in the log book with date and time of hunt (no earlier than 30 minutes before hunt time). Each hunter must mark their stand’s location on the map with a white dot prior to hunting season. A red dot will be used to indicate a “held” stand for the first 21 days of the season. Hunters will sign in on the map on the left side and their name will be translated to a number depending on the time of signing in     Ex: 1) Michael. That number will be written down and circled near the stand you intend to hunt. If you bring a guest their name will be translated into a number followed by a letter Ex: (1a) guest. Each hunter must sign out as quickly as possible after hunting or leaving their stand. Each hunter must take a picture of big game harvested with disposable camera at sign in map.
Stands:	
    NO stands on Rowe Place, Brinson Cut, Nunnery Place, Shell, CC, and Bombing Range roads. One stand per membership can be held for the first 21 days which begins with the first day of Muzzleloader season. That stand must be hunted if that member is on hunting club property. If the member is on the property but is not hunting in their red marked stand it will be considered an open stand for other members. In order to mark a stand with a red dot, you must be the owner of that stand. Stands need to be at least 300 yards apart. This distance may be absurdly too close, therefore look around and allow terrain conditions to govern proximity. If you are unsure ask the stand owner and club president for assistance.   Road shooting must be from an elevated stand on dead end roads and not from a vehicle. These members will tolerate what ever traffic comes or goes and tolerate parked vehicles of members which prefer to hunt rather than shoot deer off the road.
  Stands will be labeled with the owner’s name. No more than three stands per member which includes climbers. Built stands in hardwood trees are not consider part of this number and all of them will be considered club stands unless it is tagged with a red tag.  All stands will be shown on club sign in map prior to deer season beginning. Each member must provide two permanent type stands. No stand hours, however DO NOT disturb another hunters who are signed in prior to your arrival. Hunters leaving should take the shortest route out to the sign out map.
  Guest:
   No guests are allowed until after the third full week of firearm season. A fee of thirty dollars a day for guest fees or fifteen dollars for ½ a day will be paid as soon as possible. Three is the maximum number for a specific individual, for deer and turkey hunts. If a guest kills game that kill number will be deducted


----------



## Beulah Land Hunting Club (Apr 18, 2009)

*page 3*

from the member’s allotment that brought the guest. NO does will be killed by guest!  Small game guest fees are $15.00 per visit.
  Feeders: NO active feeders during Big game seasons. All feeders will be emptied 15 days before archery season and 15 days before turkey season. No Raccoon feeders during big game seasons. Feeders will be individually funded if a member so desires. No corn on property during big game seasons. 
Work days:  April 17, 18, 2009- May 15, 16, 2009 – Sept. 11, 12, 2009 Oct. 8, 9, 2009.Make plans to work on food plots. 
Adjoining clubs: Dogs on our lease are to be caught and the information recorded as while as the date and time. If you have a cell phone with a camera take a picture of that dog. Portal club has been told they may retrieve their dogs between 10:00 am and 2:00 pm.  Bobtown and Portal have been told they may retrieve their dogs after dark unescorted.  As an individual you may allow other times, however they will be considered your guest and they will remain in your immediate care until they leave the property. If you observe a member or non member violating state laws call the appropriate authority. After making that call, call the club president.
Personal notes; I hope members can allow younger bucks to grow and we can develop a more aggressive approach to Quality bucks in the future. I would like to assist any one who would like to set up a supplemental feeding program while big game season is out.    President Michael Leggett 996 Red Hill Road, Jesup, Ga. 31545 912-221-1257


----------



## redawgman (May 6, 2009)

Check out the family friendly club in Jenkins and Screven county.


----------



## mvaldivia (May 19, 2009)

I have a QDM club in douglas only 11/2 hours into georgia from jasper florida lots of big deer call 239-825-0418  only 8 hunters 1100ac. $1,400 per member


----------

